# For You! (pic heavy!)



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Heres some new pictures of my babies (finally) lol Just for you pigeonsheep! THeyre not all 100% clear but you can still see them  lol As you can see we still have snow here! and its freezing!
Hope you like them & Enjoy!

Hope - O Whats that?









Hope-Whats this? What does it do?









Hope- Cant catch meeee









Hope- Me?









Tiny - Wheres everyone gone?









Tiny- MUm take ME in!!!


----------



## ILOVECHIHUAHUAS (Oct 4, 2009)

What cuties!!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Fifi - is just working the camera!

Fifi - o yeah how cute do i look? 

































Kik- OMG this is warm! (btw Kiki loves to sit on feet!)


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Love the glow of the harness,great pics and little pumkin looks adorable


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Fifi, Kiki, Hope - Hmm can i eat it?









Kiki- Zoooommmm









Tiny, Fifi, Hope - Im the Favourite!!!









Tiny, FIfi, Hope - Hey follow HER she knows where it is!









Fifi - Work it! Kiki- Hey what you doing?


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Fifi, Hope, Kiki









Fifi, Kiki, Hope & Tiny









Hey Let US in!









What is she doing?









Hey whats missing? (This is the summer BBQ pi tlol)









Kiki - c ome on Hope gis a kiss!









finally done i think lol  thanks for the comments!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

They are very cute!

Isn't it amazing all our chis seem to be loving the snow - I'd have thought they would be too small and would hate it - mine are at the back door every 5 minutes wanting to get out in it!!

Pumpkin is adorable - you must be dying to get him!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks mine love it (i was scared about taking them out the first time!) but after 3/4of an hour of being out there today they were like take me in!!! lol i cant wait for pumpkin! Shes lovely isnt she lol


----------



## KMNash (Dec 31, 2009)

Great looking group you have there


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks ! I cant wait to add Pumpkin to it  x


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Super cute pics.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

You have beautiful babies...Hard to believe the little things like being out in the cold snow..lol They must have freezing feeties! Great pictures.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Super cute pics.


Thanks it took some patience  lol 



chideb said:


> You have beautiful babies...Hard to believe the little things like being out in the cold snow..lol They must have freezing feeties! Great pictures.


Yes Tiny was like get me out of here! x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Aww they all look great. Looks like Kiki and hope have settled in well. Cant wait to see more pics of pumpkin x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

rache said:


> Aww they all look great. Looks like Kiki and hope have settled in well. Cant wait to see more pics of pumpkin x


lol yeahh they have! Pumpkins got new pictures under Other Pets  x


----------



## chihuahualondon (Nov 17, 2009)

aww they look like they are having fun lol


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks, They loved it!!!  x


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

you have some gorgeous pups and pumpkin will be just perfect with them


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks, I Hope so! Im hoping she wont grow up to be a rough player lol FIfi will tell her off i bet  lol x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awww yay!!! look at hope's reflective harness! haha so cute  looks like tiny doesnt like the coldness on paws lmao! fifi ur too cute! i just love that jacket on you, red is so your color and so is it on dexter! defo a common pair hehehe  kiki i just love how your mane fits perfectly insynced with your coat! 
thanks for the pics!!! :albino:
bark bark!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Thats ok i did them so Dexter could see his new friend  lol thanks for you comments!!! Hopes was just a simple harness she loves to walk on it and Tiny wouldnt stand still to take pictures and when he did he had enough quickly lol  Thanks again woof x


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

all your babies are so adorable x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you! x


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

They're adorable! I love Tiny's markings! I have a thing for tricolors. <3 <3


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

thanks!  mine are 2 out of 4 tricolours lol x


----------

